# mounting linux-compat file systems on FreeBSD zfs



## william simmons (Jun 7, 2017)

So far, I've had good success with installing FreeBSD 11 with zfs mirrored disks on servers along with samba, allowing Windows and Linux workstations to store files. Recently, I have installed linux-c6 binary compatibility on one of my servers in order to run a third party program that provides facilities as a license server. The native Linux for the third party software is RedHat/CentOS. Linux-emulation installs and allows the third party software to run, except for one problem:

The linux file systems "linprocfs" and "procfs" are mounted with 0 disk space and 100% capacity and the third party software complains of 0 disk space, so it can't install the license server.

I've tried zfs create and zfs mount for these file systems, but these fail for these kinds of datasets. Does anyone have any ideas, before I convert this server to CentOS? I would prefer to keep this server running FreeBSD, but desperately need the license server to function.


----------



## aragats (Jun 7, 2017)

william simmons said:


> The linux file systems "linprocfs" and "procfs" are mounted with 0 disk space and 100% capacity and the third party software complains of 0 disk space, so it can't install the license server.


Those "filesystems" are *virtual*, they are just APIs to the kernel, they *always* "have" 0% disk space.
You probably want to provide more information on the third party software, the license server most likely complains about something else.


----------



## william simmons (Jun 7, 2017)

Ok, the third party software is InstallScape from Cadence. However, it is indeed complaining about having 0 disk space available for install ... it is what the error message clearly says. InstallScape is a java based program or script. I have installed java for linux, so the message could be coming through from java. Thanks for your help!


----------



## aragats (Jun 7, 2017)

OK, "for install" means that the directory it wants to install to has no space, but it's not about those virtual filesystems.
Does it ask about the destination directory? Also, I've seen Linux programs which expect that /opt exists. By default it does not in FreeBSD, you can create a symlink to /compat/linux/opt:
	
	



```
# ln -s /compat/linux/opt /
```
.


----------



## william simmons (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes, it does ask for an install directory. I give it one ... /compat/linux/Cadence as an install directory. I used your link command line and then tried again. Still get the 0 disk space available error message.


----------



## aragats (Jun 8, 2017)

A similar problem in Linux was reported on this forum, however, doesn't seem to be solved.
(See the first message on that page).


----------

